# football



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

Anybody watch the super bowl? who did you want to win.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I watched it and was pulling for the Saints cuz I HATE the Colts. So GO SAINTS! I was pretty pumped when Manning blew the game.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> I watched it and was pulling for the Saints cuz I HATE the Colts. So GO SAINTS! I was pretty pumped when Manning blew the game.


:set1_signs009:

dont like colts and it was cool to see saints win there first


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah i was rooting hard for the saints.:wav:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I didn't. I don't really care so much about sports, i will watch them every now and then, but i don't get into it to where i know whose playing who at what time and the players and that kind of stuff.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I didn't. I don't really care so much about sports, i will watch them every now and then, but i don't get into it to where i know whose playing who at what time and the players and that kind of stuff.


i dont have a favorite all around pro sport team
i just like the last 2 minutes of a football game
but i dont have a lot of time for watching sports
cant stand watching baseball but love to play


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I am the same way with baseball hate waching it but love playing it.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

saints all the way


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

colts becouse saints hert farve. and as you can see i am a MN guy.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

been a saints fan for 3 years!! I wass so pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

LittleBucker said:


> colts becouse saints hert farve. and as you can see i am a MN guy.


Personaly my whole family (and Me) despize farve
if you were offered 40 milion to stay home
TAKE IT AND BUILD A VACATION HOUSE SOMEWHERE THE SAND IS WHITE AND THE WATER IS CLEAR
of course iam saying that because iam from iowa
iowa the state of both extreemes 98 is july and -13 in febuary


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

GOOOO SAINTSSSSS!!!!!! I am the odd one out in my family because they like the Colts and I like the Saints.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

it was awesome, WHO DAT! CONGRATS SAINTS!


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> Personaly my whole family (and Me) despize farve
> if you were offered 40 milion to stay home
> TAKE IT AND BUILD A VACATION HOUSE SOMEWHERE THE SAND IS WHITE AND THE WATER IS CLEAR
> of course iam saying that because iam from iowa
> iowa the state of both extreemes 98 is july and -13 in febuary


im with ya on hating favre, he needs to be in a retirement home at his old age :wink:


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I always go fishing on superbowl sunday cuz everyone else is watching the game.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Colts!!!!


----------

